# Little Sunwayman V10R Titanium Pimpin



## toby_pra (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello!

Yesterday i had some time to pimp my Sunwayman V10R Titanium. This is a real keeper,
build of massive titanium (not like other titanium series lights). 

I heatcolored the bezel and the ring that holds the Clicky in place, i also made a lanyard 
with a titanium bead that was made by a good friend of mine. 

Some pics:





















Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice pics Toby, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjoustfrost (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice!! makes me want the titanium version even more now...
where did you get the orange tailcap?


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 29, 2011)

Many thanks guys...you can order the Tailcap from DX IRRC...

Perhaps someone else knows better.


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 29, 2011)

Next time clean the titanium part better and heat with a proper clean burning heat source, it will give you way better results.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you mean with cleaning?

This one was not treatet or something like that, before i heatcolored it. BTW, i am happy with th
result. I dont like these rainbow-design. 

Which heat burning source have you choosed?


----------



## samm (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great Toby!!!


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, cleaning is very very important because what you're doing when you heat the titanium is actually oxidising the outer layer by applying heat. Anything that's on there (dust, moisture or fat from your fingers) will contaminate the titanium and make the end-result look 'spotted' or for lack of a better term rusted/rotten because the newly formed layer will be no-where uniform (and its the thickness of the oxide layer that determines the color). When heating with a less than perfect burning flame you will make things even worse, all kinds of ugly carbon deposits will work their way into the oxide layer again making the result worse.

Don't get me wrong, if the result you got is what you wanted than its mission accomplished of course! But for a clean even color (or rainbow effects as you call it) you need clean proper material and a decent flame. I myself prep with various de-greasers, polish compounds and acids and i use a proper butane burner running on clean gas (invisible, orderless flame without any smoke). Gives great results every time!


----------



## dajab77 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow the light is fantastic. I'm not sure I'd put a flame to it. With my luck I would ruin it. I cant even find one for sale on-line. And the lanyard is very cool!!!!! I'm jealous. 
Thanks again for the great pics. Enjoy.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 31, 2011)

With the heat to the bezel or retaining ring, there is nothing you can do wrong.

After all i will give the bezel a new finish, with a better blue and post 
pics again soon.


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking forward to more pics.
Thanks


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 13, 2011)

toby_pra said:


> Yesterday i had some time to pimp my Sunwayman V10R Titanium. This is a real keeper,
> build of massive titanium (not like other titanium series lights).
> 
> I heatcolored the bezel and the ring that holds the Clicky in place, i also made a lanyard
> with a titanium bead that was made by a good friend of mine.


 Toby, I love the coloring on the bezel and would really like to see the whole light with that finish!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 13, 2011)

It was not my intend to do that finish, so i am afraid, that i wont work again...


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe I'm alone, but in all seriousness, I like the industrial finish and would love to have my whole V10R look like that.


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 13, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Maybe I'm alone, but in all seriousness, I like the industrial finish and would love to have my whole V10R look like that.


 
i have a Ti v10r on the way and am also interested in anodizing the entire light

in this video, the guy literally dipped his flashlight in a solution:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVhRPfFLvqo
i don't know if that method would work with the v10r


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 13, 2011)

I might try this on my Quark AA. It's rough as guts already, and will look very "industrial" with heat treatment


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 14, 2011)

jjoustfrost said:


> i have a Ti v10r on the way and am also interested in anodizing the entire light
> 
> in this video, the guy literally dipped his flashlight in a solution:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVhRPfFLvqo
> i don't know if that method would work with the v10r


 
If you can disassemble the light than heat is easier..... all you need is your basic gas-stove (so no chemicals, inverters or whatever).


----------



## dajab77 (May 1, 2011)

I finally got my V10R on Friday and love it. I am amazed at all the different ways to personalize ones light. I still like that Titanium bead on the lanyard any way of getting one?
Cheers.


----------



## toby_pra (May 2, 2011)

That is what the V10R looks like now, after heatcoloring again...not as perfect but much better than before...


----------



## RepProdigious (May 2, 2011)

Now that looks way better! Nice man!


----------



## erlon (May 4, 2011)

Nice job... I like it.

By the way, I found these pictures on the net searching for more images od the V10R Ti.
O_O






















Found here: http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?action=printable&tid=11515&sid=0cOsJ3

I want !!!!


----------



## jjoustfrost (May 4, 2011)

thanks for the link erlon
looks like an XM-L mod on the left, but what's the deal with the right?


----------



## jjoustfrost (May 4, 2011)

whoa!


----------



## AaronG (May 4, 2011)

Some really cool mods guys. Your second attempt turned out great Toby. I like the Trit jobs too :thumbsup:


----------



## AaronG (May 4, 2011)

Is that a Ti D10 body on a sunwayman?! How does that work? If you could knurl the selector ring to match that would be bitchin'


----------



## toby_pra (May 4, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## jhc37013 (May 4, 2011)

jjoustfrost said:


> looks like an XM-L mod on the left, but what's the deal with the right?



Looks like a XR-E with the reflector painted, I guess there going for an all spot beam but I'm not certain what the end result would look like. Surely the owner is a CPF member so maybe they will see this thread and speak up, btw I really like the heat job you guys did on your V10's and you may have inspired me to do it to one of my Ti Quarks if I can get the head apart.


----------



## houtex (May 4, 2011)

I'm loving the tritium mod. 

Who can do this for me to my V10?


----------



## dajab77 (May 5, 2011)

The trits the trits!!! Wow!!! That would really be great to get. Also, great job on the second go round Toby.
I showed a coworker my light today and he was amazed with it.


----------



## Morelite (May 7, 2011)

houtex said:


> I'm loving the tritium mod.
> 
> Who can do this for me to my V10?


 
X2

I wonder what size the vials are in there.


----------



## Budman231 (May 7, 2011)

I'm doing the trit mod on my v10r in the next week. going with 3 (Blue, Orange, Green). 

I'll let you know how it turns out.

Bud


----------



## Morelite (May 7, 2011)

Budman231 said:


> I'm doing the trit mod on my v10r in the next week. going with 3 (Blue, Orange, Green).
> 
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Bud



What are you going to use to drill the holes? I was thinking about using a 1.5mm end mill but they will not go deep enough because the shank of the end mill steps up to 1/8" and will contact the threads before the tip is deep enough. I've never had good luck will drill bits that small in Ti.


----------



## Budman231 (May 8, 2011)

Morelite said:


> What are you going to use to drill the holes? I was thinking about using a 1.5mm end mill but they will not go deep enough because the shank of the end mill steps up to 1/8" and will contact the threads before the tip is deep enough. I've never had good luck will drill bits that small in Ti.


 
I have various bits and will start with a Dremel to get the holes started in the right place. I also use diamond bits so we will see. I may use my drill press too. Not sure yet but that's half the fun...

Bud


----------



## juplin (May 9, 2011)

Tons of pictures :naughty:


----------



## RepProdigious (May 9, 2011)

Cool! Tritanium, its the new rage! All the hip kids have it!


----------



## bobjane (May 9, 2011)

I'd love one of those metal trit tails on the Sunwayman body.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 9, 2011)

Hey* juplin* is that your light? This thread is really making me want a V10R so I'm going to look for some reviews if there is one.


----------



## burntoshine (May 9, 2011)

is that a Ti nitecore D10 body connected to the sunwayman?


----------



## juplin (May 9, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Hey* juplin* is that your light? This thread is really making me want a V10R so I'm going to look for some reviews if there is one.


Yes, it is my light, but its mods were done by a modder with CNC machines.


----------



## juplin (May 9, 2011)

burntoshine said:


> is that a Ti nitecore D10 body connected to the sunwayman?


Nope, it's a new Ti 18500 body with electronic switch tailcap.


----------



## Morelite (May 9, 2011)

juplin said:


> Nope, it's a new Ti 18500 body with electronic switch tailcap.


 Any chance your friend will make a few more?


----------



## juplin (May 9, 2011)

Morelite said:


> Any chance your friend will make a few more?


I was told that the 18500 Ti tube with AA adapter, Ti clip, and electronic switch module with two or three trits might be provided through an authorized dealer in CPFMP.


----------



## derfyled (May 10, 2011)

juplin said:


> I was told that the 18500 Ti tube with AA adapter, Ti clip, and electronic switch module with two or three trits might be provided through an authorized dealer in CPFMP.



Veleno Designs ? Looks like he's the only one that can provide these kind of parts...


----------



## burntoshine (May 10, 2011)

juplin said:


> Nope, it's a new Ti 18500 body with electronic switch tailcap.


 
oh! very nice! i wish sunwayman would make these guys in a neutral-white tint. i really like the variable brightness ring.


----------



## Th232 (May 10, 2011)

Can't say I'm interested in the 18500 body, but will the tailcap be available separately, like the one you put on the regular V10R body?

While I'm wondering, were there any plans for an 18650 body?


----------



## Helmut.G (May 10, 2011)

jjoustfrost said:


> looks like an XM-L mod on the left, but what's the deal with the right?


the reflector is removed, and the LED is changed to an XR-E, maybe for use with an aspheric lense, maybe for more output as the light emitted to the sides is lost without the reflector, and the XR-E puts more of its light to the front.


----------



## juplin (May 10, 2011)

Th232 said:


> Can't say I'm interested in the 18500 body, but will the tailcap be available separately, like the one you put on the regular V10R body?
> 
> While I'm wondering, were there any plans for an 18650 body?


I am not in the position to say anything on behalf of the modder or dealer.
I think you can feedback your interests and opinions to the dealer in the sales thread of CPFMP, if really present, and I believe the dealer will give you positive response as usual.

The modder does not have any plan for the 18650 body to my knowledge right now.


----------



## KuKu427 (May 10, 2011)

derfyled said:


> Veleno Designs ? Looks like he's the only one that can provide these kind of parts...


What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?


----------



## bobjane (May 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?


 
Metal button/trit assembly for the stock body.


----------



## burntoshine (May 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?



hey steve, how much would it be to mod one of these to neutral white?

if i had a neutral white one of these, i would also be interested in a tritted button for the stock body.


----------



## derfyled (May 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?



What about a TI clip that includes a trit slot ?


----------



## Morelite (May 10, 2011)

I'd like a 18500 body styled like the stock 123 body and the Ti switch with tritium slots.


----------



## Th232 (May 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?


 
Personally I'd be interested in what I asked about in my previous post, a metal tailcap and also an 18650 body in the same style as the original body with a metal tailcap. These days I'm really not a fan of knurling.

With trits or without doesn't really bother me, I'd be happy with either.


----------



## houtex (May 10, 2011)

what he said


----------



## Norm (May 10, 2011)

I'd be interested in an 18500 body without the knurling, more in the style of the original body with a two tritium button.
Norm


----------



## euroken (May 10, 2011)

Norm said:


> I'd be interested in an 18500 body without the knurling, more in the style of the original body with a two tritium button.
> Norm



Knurling does look nice but grooved style to match the original style would +1. one or two trit on the button similar to d10's would be fantastic! Also, making extra replaceable electronic switch with trits for the original bodies would be +2!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 10, 2011)

Looking at the pictures, I kinda figured it was Steve who would maybe be doing this!!
I'll express interest in at least one body...maybe two since I'd like to pick up another V10R at some point.
Beautiful machining as always!
18650 or 18500. I just want more runtime! Lol


----------



## troutpool (May 10, 2011)

+1 for a metal button with trit.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 10, 2011)

KuKu427 said:


> What mods/body styles are you guys interested in?


Steve, I'd like to have a 14500 body with a soft-touch electronic switch and your trit-in-the-switch button. Of course, I'd also need a clip to round it all out, and your legendary smooth-but-grippy knurling.


----------



## gunga (May 11, 2011)

I'm interested. Want trits!


----------

